# Critique my girl? (For fun)



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey! This is my recently adopted GSD Reagan. She was found as a stray. I don't have a picture of her in a stack, but I do have some from the side. This is just for fun! I'm just curious what you guys think of her.  she's a little over a year old.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

She's lovely! She has wise eyes. It's wonderful that you were able to rescue her. Enjoy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Feminine female with very nice color. Flat withers, good topline (seen better in second photo), good placement of croup that could be longer. Very good angulation front and rear with a nice long upper arm. She has nice thick pads, but the feet are not as tight as I would like. I think she may be a ASL/WGSL cross of some sort. Her head and long upper arm remind me more of ASL, but her topline and color are more WGSL. She has a very sweet expression.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the critique! That's interesting that you think she may be an ASL/WGSL cross. I've been curious what sort of lines she might be from. I don't know much at all about critiquing, but I did think her top line was too straight to be just ASL. I'm going to look more into the WGSL and learn more about it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

love the expression in her eyes, she looks very happy


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

blueangele said:


> love the expression in her eyes, she looks very happy


Thanks! She is definitely a happy girl, as long as she's wherever I am.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Keeper...


SuperG


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

She's beautiful


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! Is it normal for her back legs to turn in like this? I've never had a GSD before so I'm not sure what's normal. It's only when she's standing. When she runs/walks they're straight.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Cow hocked. My male is slowly growing out of it too but I'll let the experts handle the explanation.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what a charmer !

she looks like a good natural dog , balanced .
she looks like a well adjusted , healthy dog .
nice colour and pigment .
her toes are a little long and open - thick padding will give her a cushion . A dog with long and open toes and thin or no padding will fatigue . Just think of it as shoes with a comfort cushion insert . 
she turns in at the hock a bit . Many dogs standing free and relaxed and normal do . This is an extra support for the weight.

there is a difference between cow hocked because of excessive angulation or loose ligaments and tendons which could stand to be tightened up . This dog looks like a pretty firm , well knit dog - not loose . Evidence is her pasterns which are nice .

a cow hocked dog will be sloppy in movement . Bet this one travels true .

maybe the OP can get a picture on here with her moving at a trot - side-view 
you don't stand with your feet pointing straight ahead , like soldiers in a line up for inspection. Your feet turn out , or you shift the weight onto one hip.

nothing to be concerned about.

lucky you , lucky dog !


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

annap24 said:


> Thanks guys! Is it normal for her back legs to turn in like this? I've never had a GSD before so I'm not sure what's normal. It's only when she's standing. When she runs/walks they're straight.
> View attachment 233450
> 
> 
> ...


Happens in horses too! They can be cow hocked or pigeon toed and as long as it doesn't interfere with movement it's perfectly normal! There are a few at my barn with feet facing different ways and it's definitely different to see but makes no difference in the life of the horse, just adds a little character. 
She's gorgeous! You can definitely tell how happy she is!


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

carmspack said:


> what a charmer !
> 
> she looks like a good natural dog , balanced .
> she looks like a well adjusted , healthy dog .
> ...


How does this picture work for showing a trot?












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dogs standing with their hocks inwards is not unusual. If she moves straight than she is not cow-hocked. She appears to be moving correctly in the photo. I have owned two cow-hocked dogs (and one horse) and it was pretty obvious when they moved.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks fine to me .

there doesn't seem to be any wasted energy - very economical in movement - a dog that is really cow hocked has a knitting , knit and purl type movement , lots of wasted energy and movement without going anywhere.

your female is just fine !


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info guys! I just wanted to make sure that was normal and that it wasn't something I needed to do anything special for. I appreciate all your critiques. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

